# R34 GTR MFD



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Any one have one?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Buy new. 
Chap on fb (Alex R34 MFD) supplies them, awesome service. 
Cost for screen is around £250 delivered


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks , need the whole thing including the buttons etc not just the screen


----------

